# When does the next game kick off?



## manifold




----------



## Moonglow

Next decade..


----------



## Dekster

manifold said:


>


 organize it


----------



## lulz

manifold said:


>


The next game will be happening really soon.


----------



## MeBelle

lulz said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next game will be happening really soon.
Click to expand...



You're in charge!

Let's roll!


----------



## manifold

My first vote is to execute MeBelle.


----------



## IsaacNewton

manifold said:


>



In three, two, one...


----------



## MeBelle

manifold said:


> My first vote is to execute MeBelle.



Only if you KNOW what character I'm playing ...


----------



## ding

Now


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Moonglow said:


> Next decade..


First post in 3 yrs.lol

Never seen this board. WTF??


----------



## the other mike

I thought this board disappeared right after the Bill Cosby one.


----------

